# UGH I just got yelled at by my neighbor



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

A bark or two wouldn't bother me. A dog barking continously for even 2 minutes would really irritate me. Lucky me, where I used to live, all three of my neighbours would let their dogs out to bark at the most annoying times. One would let her dog bark from midnight til 3am - CONTINUOUS barking/howling. Another would let their dog bark from 10pm - 1am. The other lets her dogs out from 6am - 9am to bark as they please. It drove me up the freaking wall and many a time, I had my head out the window, yelling "shut the **** up!", in the classy way I have when I'm going on no sleep. Called bylaw numerous times and they ALL finally seem to have gotten the hint. 6am on a saturday morning...i was so mad.

If it's not continous barking, just once or twice, your neighbour is being a little unreasonable. Maybe she's one of those unlucky people who can't fall back asleep once they're awake...Could you ask her what time it is that the dogs are barking that bugs her? Maybe she's not even talking about the morning but at a different time? No idea, but talking to her and letting her know you're trying to come up with a solution (even if you're not!) will help keep things amicable.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Ike's a barker too. We're up by 5 or 6 every morning and right outside for a potty break. I have a neighbor who walks his dog around this same time and Ike always barks when they walk by. I worry that he's bothering sleeping neighbors and the gentleman walking his dog...but no one's complained. Honestly, I think your neighbor, though she's entitled to be bitchy, is ...well... being bitchy. This barking is no excuse for rude or antagonistic behavior on her part. Someone should remind her you catch more flies with honey than vinegar. This said, you might spend the extra time taking them out individually if that will help Misty stop barking...assuming she only barks when you're not with her. 

Oh, don't waste any time worrying about what your neighbor thinks...she obviously doesn't care what you think or she'd have approached you in a friendlier manner. 

Been there, done that, don't worry about it.


----------



## Bock (Jun 23, 2008)

Sorry, but I'm on your neighbor's side on this one. By the time your dog starts barking, you put on your robe, find and put on some shoes, and then go out to get her, I'm sure most people would get tired of hearing the barking-especially at 6:30 AM. 

My suggestion is put her back in the backyard or take them out one at a time and be outside with them the entire time to quickly put an end to the barking so it's only a bark or two and not 2 or 3 minutes of barking.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Probably will ruffle some feathers but here goes. 
Honestly I feel your neighbor has every right to complain. And lots of towns have noise nuisance ordinances that prohibit noises, including barking dogs, before certain hours. You say "I am in my robe, so I dont want to stay out any longer than I need to. I may come back in and wait a bit till Misty is done and then I bring her in. Well Since it is hot sometimes people are walking their dogs and she barks" To me this is very inconsiderate on your part especially now that you know it is bothering the neighbor. Put on some clothes and take the dogs for a walk on the weekends so as not to antagonize the neighbor if the dogs are up before 7 AM. People with pets have an extra burden to be good neighbors because if they are not the neighbors can make it HELL for them. JMHO


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

Bock said:


> Sorry, but I'm on your neighbor's side on this one. By the time your dog starts barking, you put on your robe, find and put on some shoes, and then go out to get her, I'm sure most people would get tired of hearing the barking-especially at 6:30 AM.
> 
> My suggestion is put her back in the backyard or take them out one at a time and be outside with them the entire time to quickly put an end to the barking so it's only a bark or two and not 2 or 3 minutes of barking.


I like that suggestion. We have this problem with our neighbor's two Scotties. DH and I work really late hours and we are night owls in general, so we are always up late and don't get up very early, and our neighbors let their two Scotties out in their backyard (which our bedroom window directly faces) and they ALWAYS start barking and almost always wake us up. It sometimes even wakes our dogs up! We have spoken to our neighbors very kindly about it, but it hasn't gotten any better. This has been going on for about a year, which is when they got their first dog, and then they got another one this past winter, so now there is twice the amount of barking. They bark all day long, starting around 6 or 7 AM when we are trying to sleep. We were actually just talking today about putting a note in their mailbox explaining how much their dogs' constant barking, especially early in the morning, is disrupting our sleep and my work since I work from home and my office window also faces their yard. We can't even go out in our own backyard half the time without getting barked at. Because of our situation with our neighbors, I do understand where your neighbor is coming from, but perhaps they could have been a bit friendlier in their confrontation.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Misty barks whether I am there with her or not...if a dog walks by...I just dont know what to do..I guess get dressed and take them out one at a time....and get her in quick if I see a dog coming....or take her out back in the early morning where she cant see the other dogs


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Seems the simple solution is to not leave her outside unattended that early in the morning. Either take her out and stay out while she pees or wait to take them out until after 7am or whenever the local "quiet hour" has ended. You said sometimes you have to go all the way across the yard to get her - which implies she won't quickly come when you call her, which makes me think she's not coming b/c she's too busy barking at whatever has just walked past? (Hard to tell for sure my your description.)

As for being out in your robe... that's what robes are for!

Also, it's not the best behaviorally to let your dog bark at other dogs who pass your house. In many dogs, it leads to territorial aggression issues.

I'm sorry that you had to endure the neighbor's continued complaining, but if this is your daily routine and the neighbor is only complaining about the weekends, it seems fair to me.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

amy22 said:


> Misty barks whether I am there with her or not...if a dog walks by...I just dont know what to do..I guess get dressed and take them out one at a time....and get her in quick if I see a dog coming....or take her out back in the early morning where she cant see the other dogs


Being out there with her would make it a great training opportunity. As soon as she sees the other dog coming (from afar), ask her to sit or "look" at you and reward that. Make not barking in the presence of other dogs more fun than barking. And if she's too aroused to take treats in that situation, she definitely shouldn't be out there practicing the arousal.

Have you been to a training class with her? Often, brushing up on basic obedience in a group setting (using the other dogs as distractions) can go a long way toward solving various behavioral issues at home.


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

I would make every effort to be a good neighbor and control my dog's barking.

From one who is complaining about their neighbor's barking dogs--it ranks right up there in terms of being super annoying, and being one of the reasons that communities put limits on dog ownership.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

I'm sorry you're going through this, it's frustrating because your dog wants to bark and can't understand why she shouldn't. I'm sure it's frustrating for your neighbors as well though. 

We once had neighbors that lived directly below us in an apartment. They had two dobies that started barking when they left for work and barked the entire day. It was horrible. Luckily we moved out shortly after they moved in. I hated to make a big deal about it because I'm sure they didn't even realize it.

I'd either spray for ticks then return them to the backyard, or walk them and not tie them out front at all. You really have no choice, since most places have noise laws. I live in a semi rural area with no close neighbors but I still bring mine in as soon as any barking starts since the sound can carry. I don't like listening to it either.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I also need to side with the neighbor - I get up at 4:15 usually and go outside with all 3 dogs in my robe, I stay outside with them all and make sure if there is a bark, say at a coyote, it is quickly stopped. Most of the time there is absolutely no noise but if I wasn't out there there would be plenty I'm sure.

I have been woken up or just plain disturbed by neighborhood dogs, kids, cars etc and think of complaining sometimes - so I do know how it feels to be on the receiving end of unwanted noise, and try to be as considerate as possible.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

You don't want your neighbor to report you to animal control or police for nuisance barking. It's best to find a way to stop the barking, at least on the weekend morning.s


----------



## Lestorm (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh Amy 6.30 am would be too early for me too honey. You say you see people walking their dogs at that time and that your dogs bark at them. if you are able to get up at that time then I really would suggest you get dressed and take your dogs for a walk also. We wouldnt allow our lot to make a noise before 9am.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I agree that its early and that I need to do something about it...I think I was more complaining about the WAY I was approached...even if I stay out with her she will bark if a dog walks by. I take her in as soon as she starts, (as quickly as I could) ts not instatanious...
(or however you spell that!) I understand about the barking..walking her will only wake another neighbor if we pass the dogs...Misty is an inside dog and only goes out for walks and to go potty...
I guess I will take her out back in the early AM..I dont want complaints to the police or whoever..hopefully once Holly grows up more she will let us sleep later...then it should not be a problem.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Letting your dog bark at any time can be annoying to your neighbors. Especially if you live in one of those neighborhoods where there isn't a lot of space between yards. Actually, letting your dog bark except when there is a reason (there's somebody pulling up your driveway or walking around your yard) is a no-no. 

Other kinds of dogs who will bark no matter how much you try training him, it's best to be on hand to shush them and quickly get them away from whatever they are barking at. Uh, we have a collie who enjoys hearing his voice a little too much. There is a reason why almost the collies in shows are debarked. :uhoh:

On the other hand - I will walk my dog early in the morning and late in the evening. I can't help it if other people aren't awake at those times. And the time you go about letting your dog outside for duty should not be any business of your neighbor. If it rouses their dogs and gets _them_ barking, then maybe they need to work on training their own dogs. If you are quiet and discreet when you exercise the dogs or whatever, then the neighbor shouldn't complain.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Leave the property and take them on a walk, or don't take her out at all until later. I can't stand barking and I admit I wouldn't like it. I wouldn't let my dogs bark either. Mine are just fine waiting until 9 or 10 to go out (last call is at about 11 PM or maybe midnight).


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

It's easy to forget how much louder/annoying sounds seem to sleeping people (than to those who are fully awake).
If your dog is so sensitized to other dogs who pass your home in the early morning, would an option be to load her into your car and drive her to a park for her early morning exercise and elimination?


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Amy sorry you are having this issue.You have many suggestions. I hope you can come to a easy solution. 

I cannot relate to your issue being we live in a rural area. M-F Tuff and I are out back at 3:30 AM. I sit on the deck and have my coffee while he does his business. He does come sit with me and sends a wake up bark to all of the neighbor dogs who quickly join him....granted all are off in the distance and most who answer are outside farm dogs so I guess their owners are used to barking by now.

I will say if I lived in a subdivision or close neighbor hood a bark or two for a minute would not phase me personally.


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

I also have to side with the neighbor, NOT how she handled it, but with the barking at 6:30 am on a weekend. Mine go out after 7 am and Dill let out one bark to come in, I doubt anyone hears him with the noise from the turnpike.

Time to bite the bullet, get a squirty bottle of lemon juice, shorten the lead for control and teach them "no bark". A good mouth full of lemon juice usually will get your point across and most dogs don't like the taste (you get a few who do :uhoh I have seen it work on 4 shelties they only need to see the bottle and they quiet down.

You have a good opportunity to teach this command and it will help your present and any future situations.


----------



## BajaOklahoma (Sep 27, 2009)

We let the dogs out back whenever they need to go. From puppyhood on, we worked hard of keeping them quiet out back. Bennett learned to bark once when he was ready to come inside. The girls wil just stand them forever and qait to be let in.

FWIW, in our town, you would be in trouble for tieing your dog out - no matter how long. Large fine and removal of the dog from your custody.


----------



## Karen2 (Jan 5, 2009)

We are up EVERY MORNING at 4:30 and heading out for our walk.
Thankfully Sierra is not a barker. 
She does her business on the walk, so poop bag and all, we are out there.
I barely talk to her while we are out to make sure we don't disturb anyone.
There a a few times when some of the people on the route are STILL UP at 4:30 and partying yet.
I had one lady this spring, all her windows wide open, screaming at her husband. 
I tell you I was ready to bang on the door and tell her to shut up, some people are trying to sleep!
So I understand your style and route in the morning, but some people LIVE to sleep in on the weekends, so I understand that too. Not that I don't crawl back in bed once in awhile after our walk for a few more winks. I'd appreciate quiet too.
just my 2 cents
Karen


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

My husband works second shift so 6:30 am is the middle of the night to us. And I wake up mean when something wakes me up suddenly. Why are you up so early on the weekend? Max will sleep till 11, anything earlier he looks at me like I've grown a third head.


----------



## Mad's Mom (Oct 28, 2008)

Although I also side with the neighbour about the barking, if this was her first mention of the barking she certainly could have gone about it in a nicer way. 

A few years ago I had to have a conversation with a woman who lived behind me about her dog's constant barking. Not a woman I knew or would likely ever know, but I still didn't approach it in a nasty way. 

My neighbours in my townhouse complex are the opposite of your neighbour. When Mad was a young pup I would always ask if she was making noise when I was gone for a bit, because I didn't want her to bother them. They always said no she was fine. Then a couple of weeks after I got Mad one of them said, she must have settled in now, she doesn't bark or whine anymore when you leave.


----------



## Lestorm (Feb 25, 2007)

I guess your neighbour was at the end of her tether and so handled it in a way that even she wished she hadnt. Maybe her partner had a moan at her about the barking and so she wasnt at her best when she spoke to you. Us humans bottle things up and then let fly. 

Try to find a way of building bridges with her. Maybe start by apologising for the noise and tell her you will try to stop it. How about a muzzle just when shes outside, she wont be able to bark then.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Yes I agree the neighbor was a bitch about it- one catches more flies with honey...


----------



## msdogs1976 (Dec 21, 2007)

I get up around 6am to feed my buddy and then take him outside on leash to let him tinkle. That only takes a minute and I'm back in the house. He is satisfied for and hour or two as he goes back to bed. Then I take him for a walk and he knocks out whatever else he has to do. 

Seems like you could do something similar to limit your dogs outside time early in the morning. Your neighbor could have put it in a nicer way but I would try to play ball. Best of luck.


----------

